# Tool tax claim back



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Evening

As I'm a mechanic I'm looking at claiming the tax back for my tools which I've purchased for work, anyone know how to go about It? I know there's company's out there who did it for you however I'm not prepared to pay their fees, so looking to do it myself.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

https://www.gov.uk/tax-relief-for-employees :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Am I right in thinking I fill in the p87 form on the next page?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Remember your not claiming tax back, your claiming tax releif on the cost incurred at your highest marginal tax rate (if that is 20%) then you'll get 20% tax releif.

This is on the basis that the cost incurred was "wholly, exlusively & neccessarlly" in the performance of your work

So if you've laid out £100 in tools thatll be £100 x 20% = £20 tax releif.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Andyg_TSi said:


> So if you've laid out £100 in tools thatll be £100 x 20% = £20 tax releif.


£100 + VAT would be £120 so he'd have paid out £120. 
Pay out £100 and claim back the 20% relief and you'll be getting £16.67 back.

Besides that, you are correct about the way it works


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Remember your not claiming tax back, your claiming tax releif on the cost incurred at your highest marginal tax rate (if that is 20%) then you'll get 20% tax releif.
> 
> This is on the basis that the cost incurred was "wholly, exlusively & neccessarlly" in the performance of your work
> 
> So if you've laid out £100 in tools thatll be £100 x 20% = £20 tax releif.


Understand that, how do I go about doing it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Enumero said:


> £100 + VAT would be £120 so he'd have paid out £120.
> Pay out £100 and claim back the 20% relief and you'll be getting £16.67 back.
> 
> Besides that, you are correct about the way it works


The tax relief will be on the full £120 if the cost was £100 plus vat.


----------

